
Conda was released to pypi a few days ago, thus can now be installed via pip - yaph
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/conda
======
yaph
Previously you had to download anaconda from the continuum Website and install
it via a shell script. The new pypi option should fit much better into the
typical Python workflow.

